# stripping out tools



## harrigab

just thought I'd pass on a little experience I learned this weekend, more geared to wirehaired owners...We were away in caravan this weekend and went for a wander into the local town, I'd noticed Ruby's coat could do with a stripping out so I went into a pet shop and bought a tool that looked a bit like a band saw with the ends looped over and fitted into a handle, I gave it a quick try when we got back to caravan and it really did a good job of removing dead hair that a curry comb/brush wouldn't touch, it started raining so I gave up with the intention of finishing when we got home today. Got home and realised I'd left it in the caravan so I got an old 32tpi hacksaw blade and did some more...wow! worked great, so before you spend money on a stripping out tool, give the hack saw blade a try


----------



## tknafox2

Sounds brutal... (just kidding)... Ha... I guess if you have wire hair, it is the only way to manage it. ;D


----------



## texasred

Where's the before and after pictures?


----------



## einspänner

That's pure genius! I'll definitely have to give it a try.


----------



## harrigab

tknafox2 said:


> Sounds brutal... (just kidding)... Ha... I guess if you have wire hair, it is the only way to manage it. ;D


it does doesn't it..Ruby loved it though, obviously the trick is not to be too harsh, but whilst I was doing it she stood like a show dog, all stacked up, when I stood up she backed up like a bitch in heat wanting some more!


----------



## hobbsy1010

And there's me thinking you just pulled it out with your fingers ???

http://youtu.be/XU5dndJVU0E

Looks a bit brutal though!!!!

Hobbsy


----------



## Bob Engelhardt

hobbsy1010 said:


> ...
> http://youtu.be/XU5dndJVU0E
> ...


Wow ... how often does that have to be done?


----------



## einspänner

hobbsy1010 said:


> And there's me thinking you just pulled it out with your fingers ???


You can definitely just use your hands, but the knives give a better grip. 



Bob said:


> Wow ... how often does that have to be done?


I can't say for others but I do it once a month or so. The dog in the video probably needs it far less often because she has a good, harsh coat.


----------



## harrigab

hobbsy1010 said:


> And there's me thinking you just pulled it out with your fingers ???
> 
> http://youtu.be/XU5dndJVU0E
> 
> Looks a bit brutal though!!!!
> 
> Hobbsy


 not the best example I agree Hobbsy, my way was a lot less "forced", just pretty much like smooth owners would groom tbh, I have hand stripped Ruby before but boy, it takes some doing! If Mrs Doug is willing I'll get her to film me giving Ruby the hacksaw blade treatment


----------



## harrigab

Bob said:


> hobbsy1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> http://youtu.be/XU5dndJVU0E
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow ... how often does that have to be done?
Click to expand...

I do Ruby about once every 2 years,,,she's not the hairiest of wires by any means, but when the dead hairs show through she does look scraggy and neglected...which I hasten to add, she's not! What I did notice this time though was that I need to pick Elvis's food up when he's done grazing 'cos she's dipping into his protein rich food a bit too much :


----------



## R E McCraith

I would say a large roll of $bills - sorry you did say STRIP CLUB !!!! must V on the wrong site !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## harrigab

R said:


> I would say a large roll of $bills - sorry you did say STRIP CLUB !!!! must V on the wrong site !!!!!!!!!!!


we need some Kentucky type bars here in north of england then Ron.....


----------



## harrigab

...although walking in with a 32tpi hacksaw blade would take some explaining to the doormen..


----------



## harrigab

TexasRed said:


> Where's the before and after pictures?


----------



## MCD

There is a tool called a shedding blade that we use on the horses in the spring to get rid of winter hair.
We have a much smaller one for our cats who seem to be hairballs. We got it at Petsmart.


----------



## Spy Car

Note to Self: Stick with smooth-coated Vizslas 

Bill


----------



## harrigab

did a little vid today, I think you'll agree Ruby doesn't look at all stressed by it 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bomfkp_9N2A&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Hbomb

She looks like she's enjoying it! 

We don't have to worry about stripping Herc as he only grew a pathetic amount of wire hairs- mainly a few on his back and a patch of white bum fluff on his chest! (sorry not the best pic)


----------



## einspänner

Spy said:


> Note to Self: Stick with smooth-coated Vizslas
> 
> Bill


But this is my life every day!


----------



## dextersmom

LOL that is totally my horse right now, einspanner. There's so much hair on the ground after using a shedding blade on him that it looks like he is a toy that lost his stuffing! I will never complain about (short hair) dogs in comparison to him!


----------



## einspänner

dextersmom said:


> LOL that is totally my horse right now, einspanner. There's so much hair on the ground after using a shedding blade on him that it looks like he is a toy that lost his stuffing! I will never complain about (short hair) dogs in comparison to him!


haha, I can sympathize. I got to help groom a horse for the first time about a month ago. SO MUCH HAIR! 

I've heard smooth Vs don't shed that much, but I've found other dogs with short coats shed pretty much every time you pet them. You might have to strip the wires' coats every once in a while, but then they don't shed all the time. Tradeoffs, I guess.


----------



## dextersmom

einspänner said:


> I've heard smooth Vs don't shed that much, but I've found other dogs with short coats shed pretty much every time you pet them.


It is interesting how different Dex is from Birch. He hardly sheds, but if you brush him, you get tons of loose hair. Birch sheds everywhere, but doesn't hold onto the loose hair so brushing never seems to help! If you looked at our floor/car you would think we only owned a Weimaraner since there's only grey hair, very little red.


----------

